# A few hours spent on my Morgan



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Finally decided on Saturday that my wheels just weren't clean enough, so up onto axle stands she went. Each wheel was removed and all looked like this...

Front Face...not too bad looking

















Rear Face...oh no!

















So each was sprayed with Megs APC cut 4:1, then rinsed and shampooed with Hyper Wash. I used an old washmitt to clean the wheels, and a Super Soft Wheel Brush supplied by Alex at Elite Car Care...it's a great brush for wire wheels as it is small enough to manouevre around the spokes and hub.

Rinsed again and clayed the inner face with QD and Megs clay to remove the bonded contaminants, rinsed again and dried off using a waffle weave towel.

I cleaned the chrome using a foam applicator and Belgom Chromes, a product I like as it is an effective cleaner, yet doesn't appear harsh or abrasive like many other chrome cleaners. Buffed with a clean microfibre, then three coats of PB Wheel Sealant, each left for 5 or 10 minutes and then buffed.

Sidewalls treated with Megs Endurance Gel to finish off...the results...not perfect, but a huge improvement for a :newbie:


































So, one wheel detailed, three to go :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

great work there mate,


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Top results. How long did each wheel take?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Huw said:


> Top results. How long did each wheel take?


Took 4 hours on Saturday to wash all 4 wheels and finish this one! I reckon there's about 1.5 to 2 hours work in polishing and sealing *each* of the others...sore fingers this week!


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Wheels look lovely and you've done an excellent job. Must be a nightmare to keep clean though.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW! They look great! Top work fella!  

Bugger cleaning wheels like that regularly though! :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i would have cried if i owned them and some1 put bang on weight on them rims


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice work m8, wouldn't fancy that job at all!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Very impressive David, keep up the good work... :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Certainly worth it by them results mate, they look amazing.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Very impressive David, keep up the good work... :thumb:


Cheers Alex, with your help I will!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

They look the nuts!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

That takes some dedication. Top work :thumb:


----------



## PT Cruiser (Sep 24, 2007)

How on earth did you manage to get those spokes so shiny? It must be a royal pain in the *ss to apply Pb's wheel sealant on those spokes.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

I hate doing wheels and get bored doing 6 spokes on the wifes alloys.....

You must have the patience of a saint for that lot. :doublesho 

Big respect - amazing finish :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

top job:thumb: ...best of luck with the others


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Proper wire wheels - look amazing - a great bit of work :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Got to agree they are a nightmare to do. Bloody hard to get off as well. Worst bit was getting all the grease off the fronts where it had seeped out all over the spokes etc.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

rallymad_nad said:


>


Yours, or someone elses? I'm guessing +4 or +8 by the depth of the rim


----------



## n1ckt001 (Oct 9, 2007)

Noted the extra devotion shown by shining the tyres on both sides for the inside of the wheels arches benefit


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

NornIron said:


> Yours, or someone elses? I'm guessing +4 or +8 by the depth of the rim


Clients, Plus 8. Only way I can remember is that the reg starts P8 :lol:

And its funny you mention the depth, never even noticed it was different till you said!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Amongst the most difficult wheels to properly clean these - I mean compare that to your normal five spoke alloys! They look utterly superb though! :thumb:


----------



## raider56 (May 3, 2007)

Chrome wire wheels is a big no no, I know someone who was killed after the chrome gave up in the wheel and the wheel just calapsed and well, chrome plated is fine but chrome wires is definately not


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

raider56 said:


> Chrome wire wheels is a big no no, I know someone who was killed after the chrome gave up in the wheel and the wheel just calapsed and well, chrome plated is fine but chrome wires is definately not


I thought that chrome was only ever used as a coating, didnt know it was used as a solid material?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

rallymad_nad said:


> I thought that chrome was only ever used as a coating, didnt know it was used as a solid material?


That is also my understanding, chromium-plated steel is the usual construction. I doubt it would be possible to construct a load bearing wheel using chromium alone, due to the softness of the material...not to mention the cost!

Of course, most modern wire-wheels are now polished stainless steel rather than chrome-plated for greater corrosion resistance...


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

awesome mate


----------



## sm7cqy (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow.
Ken in Sweden.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wheels are stunning but look a nightmare to keep


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

think the biggest wow is that this thread has been revived after 4 years and 2 months to say "wow" :lol:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

thats awesome.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Good work mate wouldn't fancy tackling those spokes :lol:
Got my polished splits to do over next week will have to do a write up m :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I love spoked wheels (dream car MG TC in red with cream leather interior and wire wheels), but always have that nagging thing start in my head, 'someday you'll have to clean and polish them', and it puts me right off.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> think the biggest wow is that this thread has been revived after 4 years and 2 months to say "wow" :lol:


I agree!

To answer some of the comments / questions, the wheels actually aren't that hard to maintain now. I remove them once a year and clean the backs, polish them again with Belgom Chromes and seal with PB Wheel Sealant... in all it takes a couple of hours for the four of them (the spare is never on so it just gets a wipe down). Believe it or not I did the rears this morning!

When the car gets washed, I clean the wheels with Bilberry 5:1, and a Megs Slide Lock Brush... about 5 minutes per wheel and dry them off with a Sonus Der Wonder Towel :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What a smasher they look.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

those wheels are lovely to look at, not so fun to clean tho i guess


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

NornIron said:


> I agree!
> 
> To answer some of the comments / questions, the wheels actually aren't that hard to maintain now. I remove them once a year and clean the backs, polish them again with Belgom Chromes and seal with PB Wheel Sealant... in all it takes a couple of hours for the four of them (the spare is never on so it just gets a wipe down). Believe it or not I did the rears this morning!
> 
> When the car gets washed, I clean the wheels with Bilberry 5:1, and a Megs Slide Lock Brush... about 5 minutes per wheel and dry them off with a Sonus Der Wonder Towel :thumb:


they do look brilliant mate


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice results for sure. Wire wheels are a complete ball ache to clean, so thumbs up to you for sure :thumb:..


----------



## sm7cqy (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello, it is beceause I am new on this forum.
I have just bought a Morgan Roadster 2004 and there is stainless wires.
I will fetch it in a few days with a cocered trailer.
Ken.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

sm7cqy said:


> Hello, it is beceause I am new on this forum.
> I have just bought a Morgan Roadster 2004 and there is stainless wires.
> I will fetch it in a few days with a cocered trailer.
> Ken.


Hi Ken, your first Morgan is it? Welcome to the select club... :thumb:


----------



## sm7cqy (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello again.
No, it will be my second. Have owned a +4 1949 and a TR2 1954 for 28 years, but recently sold them both, the TR to Italy and the RH +4 will go back to UK.
What model do you have?
Ken in Sweden


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Currently an 87 4/4 4-seater, with a few engine and braking mods :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing result


----------

